# Got a new hybrid it’s better than my road bike



## Leemi1982 (14 Aug 2021)

Ok got a new trek fx 2 flat bar and I’m amazed just done 20 mile bike ride on it no problem best bike I’ve ever had… now slightly confused as my specialized allez I’ve always struggled with, surely that bike should fly I don’t know if it’s the forward leaning which I never got on with or just the more aggressive style frame. I feel I get the need to go fast on my allez so maybe I’m tiring to soon usually after around 10 mile I’ve had enough of leaning forward and start wishing I could sit up more in it. So yes big difference in mileage between the 2 bikes
Is it normal to be able to go more on a hybrid


----------



## battered (14 Aug 2021)

It's normal to be able to go more on a bike that fits than one that doesn't. That's why my old slickshod mtb gets so much use.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Aug 2021)

The road bike should put you in a more aero position so it should be faster for the same effort. 

Maybe it's set up wrong or something is rubbing or maybe it's just new product benefit ? 

Enjoy the new bike anyway.


----------



## mjr (14 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> The road bike should put you in a more aero position so it should be faster for the same effort.


Yes, faster, but lots of people don't find the "more aero position" as comfortable for as long and I think this discussion is about distance/endurance more than speed.



Leemi1982 said:


> Is it normal to be able to go more on a hybrid


I'm not sure. After 100 miles on my fastest bike, I would feel more tired and need to stretch more than after 100 miles on my most comfortable bike, but the more comfortable bike would take me longer to ride it.


----------



## annedonnelly (14 Aug 2021)

This is based on one ride on the new bike? Perhaps the weather conditions were just perfect & the road conditions kind. Might not be so pleasant next time - though for your sake I hope it is


----------



## Leemi1982 (14 Aug 2021)

3rd outing


----------



## Lovacott (14 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> The road bike should put you in a more aero position so it should be faster for the same effort.
> 
> Maybe it's set up wrong or something is rubbing or maybe it's just new product benefit ?
> 
> Enjoy the new bike anyway.


I moved my saddle up by 45mm last weekend and it's like I've added a turbo to my legs.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Aug 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Ok got a new trek fx 2 flat bar and I’m amazed just done 20 mile bike ride on it no problem best bike I’ve ever had… now slightly confused as my specialized allez I’ve always struggled with, surely that bike should fly I don’t know if it’s the forward leaning which I never got on with or just the more aggressive style frame. I feel I get the need to go fast on my allez so maybe I’m tiring to soon usually after around 10 mile I’ve had enough of leaning forward and start wishing I could sit up more in it. So yes big difference in mileage between the 2 bikes
> Is it normal to be able to go more on a hybrid


Definitely not, although I had an Allez and it was rubbish on longer rides but slightly too small for me.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Aug 2021)

You can setup flatbar bikes to the same reach as drop bar cruising position ( hoods). London couriers always used very low flats.


----------



## kayakerles (14 Aug 2021)

We can all agree that it is a beautiful thing when a bike fits you just right… thanks to either just dumb luck, careful fitting, or trial & error. I count myself so fortunate to have both a 1997 old school Bianchi mountain bike and a 2009 Trek hybrid (also with flat bars ) that both fit me perfect. I think I may be set for life. (Famous last words?) For now at least, that’s my story and I’m stickin' with it. Enjoy your new ride, @Leemi1982. Let’s see your new ride!


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> I feel I get the need to go fast on my allez so maybe I’m tiring to soon usually after around 10 mile



I find if I 'try' too hard I end up being slower A-B than if I just relax and ride the bike, maybe I tense up or something when 'trying'


----------



## kayakerles (15 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I find if I 'try' too hard I end up being slower A-B than if I just relax and ride the bike, maybe I tense up or something when 'trying'


 I’m with you, RN, hence my signature line.


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 Aug 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Ok got a new trek fx 2 flat bar and I’m amazed just done 20 mile bike ride on it no problem best bike I’ve ever had… now slightly confused as my specialized allez I’ve always struggled with, surely that bike should fly I don’t know if it’s the forward leaning which I never got on with or just the more aggressive style frame. I feel I get the need to go fast on my allez so maybe I’m tiring to soon usually after around 10 mile I’ve had enough of leaning forward and start wishing I could sit up more in it. So yes big difference in mileage between the 2 bikes
> Is it normal to be able to go more on a hybrid


Its odd actually and it could be due to wrong size or bike fit for the road bike. The entire purpose of a road bike geometry and drop bars is for distance and speed. There are no other reasons for it. A hybrid is for more leisurely ride. The drop bar also reduces drag, so less effort for more distance and speed. Over longer distance hands and arms are less likely to go numb compared to a hybrid as the drop bar has 4 hand positions to break monotony.

What it also tells is that you are capable of more longer and faster ride on a properly sized and bike fitted road bike.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2021)

You seem to be saying you can ride further and in more comfort on the Trek than the Specialized.

If so it's simply either the Specialized is the wrong size for you or it's incorrectly set up.

I have four very different bikes all of which are correctly set up. There's a noticeable difference in speed and comfort but none are uncomfortable. I can ride the same distances, only the time varies.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2021)

It is strange how you can find a bike which just by accident you can hit upon the right the ride setup. I have done just that with my recent purchase my Holdsworth Avanti. I thought that it was going to be too small for me according to the frame size tables. I usually ride 22.5 to 23.5 inch frames, I think the Avanti is 21inch. I just put a new long seat post and saddle on at a guessed height, set off for a ride and found that the riding position to be almost spot on , I raised the saddle half an inch after my test ride and found that it seems perfect . I can happily ride on the bends for my ride without the need to keep changing position . I have tried a few bikes with flat bars and find that after a while of riding that my hands can become numb or achy.
I will have to measure the distances on the Avanti and compare them with my other bikes to see if the dimensions transfer and replicate the same experience .


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I I have tried a few bikes with flat bars and find that after a while of riding that my hands can become numb or achy.


I'd fit some ski-slope bar ends.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I'd fit some ski-slope bar ends.


I've gone right off mountain bikes. I prefer the classic road bikes with lots of aluminium or chrome to polish and shine.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've gone right off mountain bikes. I prefer the classic road bikes with lots of aluminium or chrome to polish and shine.


aluminium? yuk.
Didn't realise you were just talking about MTBS - lots of other flatbar bikes - some pretty fast.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Aug 2021)

The Allez is either the wrong size or it’s just badly setup for you.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2021)

Sittingduck said:


> The Allez is either the wrong size or it’s just badly setup for you.


Or it could be (there are certain hints in their initial post) that - shock horror probe call the rules rapid response squad - the OP has come to the conclusion that they personally don't like drops.

On the OP's
>>I feel I get the need to go fast on my allez so maybe I’m tiring to soon

I used to ride a flat bar fast city bike - it had road gearing - so much so that I very rarely got it in to top gear - after a while I did have the impression that the gearing encouraged/almost forced me to ride faster - which could be an issue on longer rides. 

I'd guess that the gearing on the OP's hybrid could be different from their Allez and that this could be a factor in their preference.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2021)

Sittingduck said:


> The Allez is either the wrong size or it’s just badly setup for you.


Comparing dimensions might provide an answer.


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Over longer distance hands and arms are less likely to go numb compared to a hybrid as the drop bar has 4 hand positions to break monotony.


No correctly-fitted bike places enough pressure on the hands or arms to cause numbness. Although sometimes if you tire, you might be putting weight on your arms instead of supporting yourself with your core muscles, especially on more aggressively-positioned bikes.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> No correctly-fitted bike places enough pressure on the hands or arms to cause numbness. Although sometimes if you tire, you might be putting weight on your arms instead of supporting yourself with your core muscles, especially on more aggressively-positioned bikes.


Yes, 100%. In fact I'd go as far as to say a correctly fitted bike will not be the cause of aches, numbness or pains.


----------



## Sharky (15 Aug 2021)

Compare the positions of the two bikes. The flat bar position, should not be that much different from the drop bar bike when holding the brake hoods.
Saddle positions, relative to the bottom bracket should be the same, re height & set back..

Good luck


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Aug 2021)

Sharky said:


> Compare the positions of the two bikes. The flat bar position, should not be that much different from the drop bar bike when holding the brake hoods.
> Saddle positions, relative to the bottom bracket should be the same, re height & set back..
> 
> Good luck


For comparison of points of contact, i compare or plot a simple graph with [x:y] = [0:0] at the bottom bracket. Go up and forward to bars, up and rear to saddle nose.
Bikes can vary in bb height, tube angles etc.


----------



## vickster (15 Aug 2021)

Pretty sure the fit of his Allez was discussed at length a little while back, may even have added photos
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bike-to-small.275327/


----------



## Sharky (15 Aug 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> For comparison of points of contact, i compare or plot a simple graph with [x:y] = [0:0] at the bottom bracket. Go up and forward to bars, up and rear to saddle nose.
> Bikes can vary in bb height, tube angles etc.


I use a plumb line over the bottom bracket and a ruler to get the approx set back of the saddle. And a metre rule from the pedals to top of saddle (cranks can be different lengths), along the line of the seat tube. All rough measures. But gets the set up roughly right, then fine tweak based on feel after riding.


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Aug 2021)

Plumbline mark on the TT is useful for this. I mark on masking tape


----------



## Lovacott (17 Aug 2021)

Sharky said:


> I use a plumb line over the bottom bracket and a ruler to get the approx set back of the saddle.



I do it by trial and error. 

I initially set the saddle height so that I can only just touch the ground with my toes and I have the handlebars set about 40mm lower.

I then make minor adjustments depending upon the pain levels I experience in various parts of my body after an hour or so in the saddle.

It's a rustic method but it seems to work for me?


----------



## HLaB (17 Aug 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Ok got a new trek fx 2 flat bar and I’m amazed just done 20 mile bike ride on it no problem best bike I’ve ever had… now slightly confused as my specialized allez I’ve always struggled with, surely that bike should fly I don’t know if it’s the forward leaning which I never got on with or just the more aggressive style frame. I feel I get the need to go fast on my allez so maybe I’m tiring to soon usually after around 10 mile I’ve had enough of leaning forward and start wishing I could sit up more in it. So yes big difference in mileage between the 2 bikes
> Is it normal to be able to go more on a hybrid


The road bike if set up right in terms of both components and fit will be faster but if the components aren't right or you're not comfortable you'll be easily faster on the flat bar road bike (assuming it's a flat bar road bike and not a mtb orientated hybrid, even then you still be faster). My suggestion would be to get the Allez serviced and fitted.


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Aug 2021)

Shock, Horror.

The op has found he prefers his flat bar bike to his drop bar bike, so there must be something wrong with his Allez set-up.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Aug 2021)

I could ride my Raleigh Royal tourer pretty much all day if I felt so inclined, because the frame is big enough for me and the bars are set high, so I'm not breaking my back or getting a stiff neck after half an hour. You can't beat a good drop bar touring frame for eating up miles in comfort. Where the flat bars score is casual hop-on convenience and visibility when rifding in traffic. Most modern road bikes are not truly optimised for comfort, which is why people often compare them unfavourably with an upright flat bar riding position.


----------



## CharleyFarley (29 Aug 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> ... I feel I get the need to go fast on my allez so maybe I’m tiring to soon usually after around 10 mile I’ve had enough of leaning forward and start wishing I could sit up more in it.


It sounds like you might be getting a bit too old for performance, and are moving more into the 'comfortable' category. Of course, with both the bikes you have, you can choose one or the other according to how you feel on that day. It's been many years since I rode a road bike and didn't like it one bit. Today I ride a fat bike and a beach cruiser, both customized for comfort with my choices of handlebars and saddles for upright riding. I don't like straight bars so I changed them on my Specialized Fatboy. I like to see the scenery as I ride; I have no interest in speed or any kind of performance. 7 - 10 mph is fine with me. And don't forget that tire pressures are important.


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2021)

CharleyFarley said:


> It sounds like you might be getting a bit too old for performance, and are moving more into the 'comfortable' category. Of course, with both the bikes you have, you can choose one or the other according to how you feel on that day. It's been many years since I rode a road bike and didn't like it one bit. Today I ride a fat bike and a beach cruiser, both customized for comfort with my choices of handlebars and saddles for upright riding. I don't like straight bars so I changed them on my Specialized Fatboy. I like to see the scenery as I ride; I have no interest in speed or any kind of performance. 7 - 10 mph is fine with me. And don't forget that tire pressures are important.


He doesn’t look terribly old in photos in previous posts…albeit follically challenged


----------



## CharleyFarley (31 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> He doesn’t look terribly old in photos in previous posts…albeit follically challenged


Ain't we all! I'm surprised I've still got some hair on the top of my dome, but there's a lot more growing out of my ears and nose.


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2021)

CharleyFarley said:


> Ain't we all! I'm surprised I've still got some hair on the top of my dome, but there's a lot more growing out of my ears and nose.


Ummm no, I've got an extremely full head of thick wavy hair (although I am greying)  (and none in my nose or ears to speak of)


----------



## CharleyFarley (1 Sep 2021)

vickster said:


> Ummm no, I've got an extremely full head of thick wavy hair (although I am greying)  (and none in my nose or ears to speak of)


You will have! Nobody escapes the nose and ears hair, just as women don't escape mustaches.


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2021)

CharleyFarley said:


> You will have! Nobody escapes the nose and ears hair, just as women don't escape mustaches.


Yep I have one of those and tweezers. Nose and ear hair not visible (yet)


----------



## CharleyFarley (1 Sep 2021)

vickster said:


> Yep I have one of those and tweezers. Nose and ear hair not visible (yet)


It begins around the age of 65. Mine began September 17th, 2011, a Saturday, around 2.37 in the afternoon. Throw those tweezers away; they'll make your eyes water.


----------



## sasquath (2 Sep 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Ok got a new trek fx 2 flat bar and I’m amazed just done 20 mile bike ride on it no problem best bike I’ve ever had… now slightly confused as my specialized allez I’ve always struggled with, surely that bike should fly I don’t know if it’s the forward leaning which I never got on with or just the more aggressive style frame. I feel I get the need to go fast on my allez so maybe I’m tiring to soon usually after around 10 mile I’ve had enough of leaning forward and start wishing I could sit up more in it. So yes big difference in mileage between the 2 bikes
> Is it normal to be able to go more on a hybrid


For me yes, I had a road bike once, converted it to flat bars after a month.
And it was best decision ever, drop bar position was never for me, even at 15.
I struggled to stay on drop bar version for more than 20 miles.
Before conversion I could barely touch 30mph on flat road in short sprint.
After conversion I've hit 38mph on same road both directions.
Then done 8000km on it and cried like a baby when it got wrecked.

How you find it stability wise, can you relax your back and ride hands free with no problem?


----------



## kmarkn (21 Nov 2021)

I've just bought a so-called endurance bike, a Trek Domane, and I believe the theory is that a more relaxed geometry and greater comfort will mean that you can ride longer and faster than if you are perched on a 'hard-edged' racer. I have found I do quicker journey times on the Domane than on my slightly lighter, more uncomfortable racer on narrow tyres and with a shorter wheel base. So I wonder if it is a case of more comfort equals greater average speed?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Nov 2021)

kmarkn said:


> So I wonder if it is a case of more comfort equals greater average speed?



I believe that harshness and vibration can give the illusion of greater speed, whereas smooth can feel slow even when it isn't. Quite a few years ago now, I remember being given a lift in a Rolls Royce funeral car that was returning to base and the driver was keen to get finished for the day. I was sitting in the back and thought we were doing about 50 mph. When I peered through the partition glass at the speedo I was surprised to see we were doing nearly 80 mph and this was on ordinary minor single carriageway roads not a straight motorway. Didn't feel anywhere like as fast as we were actually going.


----------



## All uphill (26 Nov 2021)

I am quicker on my lightish (under 10kg) roadbike than my steel tourer (about 13kg), but only by about half to one mph average over 40-50 miles. The tourer leaves me much more comfortable though. Both have drop bars.

I put the difference in comfort down to wider tyres with lower pressures and a longer wheelbase on the tourer. I'm not sure the frame material makes a huge difference - but I have no evidence for that opinion.


----------



## Gillstay (26 Nov 2021)

I find the flat bars better for my wrists if the bars are just swept back a bit. Straight flat bars I find uncomfortable very quickly and I think for the same reason for riding on the tops of drop bars.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2021)

Gillstay said:


> I find the flat bars better for my wrists if the bars are just swept back a bit. Straight flat bars I find uncomfortable very quickly and I think for the same reason for riding on the tops of drop bars.


Yep, my normal riding position on 'drops' is on the bend as this photo shows


----------



## Gillstay (27 Nov 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, my normal riding position on 'drops' is on the bend as this photo shows
> View attachment 619588


Oddly though that is bending the wrong way for how my hands are comfortable.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2021)

Gillstay said:


> Oddly though that is bending the wrong way for how my hands are comfortable.


I hold them from the outside with my thumbs pointing forwards along the top so my wrists are straight.


----------



## wafter (27 Nov 2021)

The OP mentions they've travelled further on the hybrid, but not nec. faster. In their purest forms it would be to be expected that the road bike would be better at covering short distances faster (aero sacrificed over comfort), and the hybrid potentially better at longer distances traversed (potentially much) slower. 

I suspect the differences here are down to geometry; which can be compared by measuring the effective reach and stack of each bike at the contact points on the bars (if anyone's arsed I'll explain how); then they can be compared. I suspect the road bike will have significantly more reach and / or less stack; meaning the rider is more stretched out and will become uncomfortable quicker. 

Care should also be paid to the saddle height - this should generally be consistant for the rider regardless of bike / application (MTBs and their need to keep the saddle out of the way for moving around on the bike notwithstanding) and this could just be a case of the saddle being incorrectly adjusted on the road bike. 

Once the saddle height's sorted (I like the "leg is straight when heel's on the pedal" method myself), since the hybrid currently seems to be the closest to optimum I'd look to adjust the road bike's bars / stem so that the reach and stack of the tops of the bars themselves (concentric with the bit that's clamped by the stem) are the same / very close to those on the hybrid - so you'll have the same, comfortable position on the tops, and can always go to the drops / hoods for shorter periods for a more efficient position. 

One final possibility is that the faster handling of the road bike (thanks to its shorter wheelbase, narrower bars and more aggressive geometry) is tiring the OP out through the need for constant steering correction; in which case the hybrid is probably the better option full stop.


----------



## Gillstay (27 Nov 2021)

wafter said:


> so you'll have the same, comfortable position on the tops, and can always go to the drops / hoods for shorter periods for a more efficient position.
> 
> One final possibility is that the faster handling of the road bike (thanks to its shorter wheelbase, narrower bars and more aggressive geometry) is tiring the OP out through the need for constant steering correction; in which case the hybrid is probably the better option full stop.


Thats where your missing the point for myself. Its not the same position on the tops as tops are straight but with a hybrid bike they can be hooked back so your hands are more at say 45% position. If that makes sense. 
On drops I use all the different positions as none are comfortable for long, unlike say a Dutch bike.


----------



## wafter (27 Nov 2021)

Gillstay said:


> Thats where your missing the point for myself. Its not the same position on the tops as tops are straight but with a hybrid bike they can be hooked back so your hands are more at say 45% position. If that makes sense.
> On drops I use all the different positions as none are comfortable for long, unlike say a Dutch bike.


Not quite sure what you're getting at tbh (difficult to visualise) but I appreciate there are functional differences between both types of bars. Might be that you're more comfortable with a wider bar too... 

Bottom line I much prefer drops for many reasons, but granted they're not nec. right for everyone.

End of the day if it works for you...


----------



## Twilkes (28 Nov 2021)

sasquath said:


> Before conversion I could barely touch 30mph on flat road in short sprint.
> After conversion I've hit 38mph on same road both directions.



38mph is about a cadence of 100rpm in a 53/11 gear, which is a lot. If you could do this on flat bars what do you think was stopping you doing it on drop bars?


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Nov 2021)

I had a nice Ridgeback flight 4 for a few years, which had flatbars. On longer rides of 5+ hours I got numbness in my hands due to the limited hand positions on flat bars. I tried different barend grips, longer/shorter stems, but I still got numb hands after longer rides. I've never got numb hands on dropbars, due to the multiple hand positions available, so I'm sticking with dropbars from now on.


----------



## Twilkes (29 Nov 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> I had a nice Ridgeback flight 4 for a few years, which had flatbars. On longer rides of 5+ hours I got numbness in my hands due to the limited hand positions on flat bars. I tried different barend grips, longer/shorter stems, but I still got numb hands after longer rides. I've never got numb hands on dropbars, due to the multiple hand positions available, so I'm sticking with dropbars from now on.



For anyone looking for a different hand position on flat bars, TOGS are worth a try. I have some inside of the grips on my hybrid, and it lets me lie my hands over the top of the bars with the thumb hooked over, can help to change the angle of the forearm too so it's more like a 'hoods' position. Might not be for everyone, but I used to grip over the top of the shifters on my hybrid which was good for a rest but not very secure, these just help keep my hands in place.

https://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/togs/


----------



## Gillstay (29 Nov 2021)

Twilkes said:


> For anyone looking for a different hand position on flat bars, TOGS are worth a try. I have some inside of the grips on my hybrid, and it lets me lie my hands over the top of the bars with the thumb hooked over, can help to change the angle of the forearm too so it's more like a 'hoods' position. Might not be for everyone, but I used to grip over the top of the shifters on my hybrid which was good for a rest but not very secure, these just help keep my hands in place.
> 
> https://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/togs/


So you dont need to expand your hand all the way around the grip to maintain a decent grip. I can understand that working. Would never have thought to invent such a thing.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

Twilkes said:


> For anyone looking for a different hand position on flat bars, TOGS are worth a try. I have some inside of the grips on my hybrid, and it lets me lie my hands over the top of the bars with the thumb hooked over, can help to change the angle of the forearm too so it's more like a 'hoods' position. Might not be for everyone, but I used to grip over the top of the shifters on my hybrid which was good for a rest but not very secure, these just help keep my hands in place.
> 
> https://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/togs/


Apologies but could you explain some more please. I can't get my head round why one would need to hook one's thumbs in this way?

Dangerous? Having thumbs in like this surely makes them vulnerable to breaking in a crash? We're taught to rest our thumbs on a car steering wheel for the same reason......at least in my day we were.


----------



## Twilkes (30 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies but could you explain some more please. I can't get my head round why one would need to hook one's thumbs in this way?
> 
> Dangerous? Having thumbs in like this surely makes them vulnerable to breaking in a crash? We're taught to rest our thumbs on a car steering wheel for the same reason......at least in my day we were.



It's just a different hand position, more akin to the hoods on drop bars. It can put the forearms in a more natural position (they often feel twisted on flat bars) and can take the pressure off the parts of the hands that are usually in contact with the grips. Your hands are more likely to bounce off the bars than break your thumbs in an incident, but it's pretty quick to get you thumb back underneath if you think something might be about to happen. They're more for cruising or climbing than for using all the time, and you still have access to the brakes which you wouldn't get with traditional bar ends.

https://www.mtbr.com/threads/review-togs-thumb-over-grip-system.1170025/


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Nov 2021)

Drop bar ends are always an option, they should have enough hand positions to avoid the numb hands syndrome on long rides.


----------



## sasquath (1 Dec 2021)

Twilkes said:


> 38mph is about a cadence of 100rpm in a 53/11 gear, which is a lot. If you could do this on flat bars what do you think was stopping you doing it on drop bars?


Inability to breathe and a back pain, and being too scared of narrow bars.
First two where down to poor bike fit, my "flat" bars were raiser bars to mitigate unobtainability(is it even a word?) of higher stem. And it was '82 or '83 vintage with 630mm rim and tall 1_1/4" tyres.
Now, 20 years on I did have a seat on a road(relaxed geometry) bike and I think I could live with that, with cross levers.


----------



## antnee (4 Dec 2021)

Well getting back to the first post reference of flat bar bikes and road bikes (Drop handle bars) Aerodynamics surely comes into play with this, Though perusing the post, I would surely recommend a bike fit or someone more who knows perhaps more about bikes than yourself. I would still attempt to set up the road bike to your statue so as others have suggested the flat bar bike was more suited to your build than the road bike was.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (27 Dec 2021)

Not sure if the OP is still following this post but here is my ten pence worth.

Yes the Trek Fx 2 flat bar straight bar bike is something of a 'wolf in sheep's' clothing and for many it's closer performance wise to the Specialized Allez than you may expect, plus there may well be a 'tortoise and the hare' effect on a more comfortable set up. But, personally I would check the 'bike fit' on the Allez, every bike is the sum of it's parts and that includes the bike fit, yes reaching longer and lower to a drop bar bike will for some not be as comfortable as a shorter higher reach on a straight bat set up, but you shouldn't be reaching a conclusion that after 10 miles you have had enough.

Perhaps take a picture of both bikes side on and post them on this thread incase anything is clearly visible. The first thing I'd check on a drop bar bike with a standard seat tube angle to match (normally around 73 degrees on a 56cm) is to make sure the saddle is not set forward on the rails, if someone is struggling with the reach I often see that they move the saddle forward to reduce the reach, although this may _*seem *_logical in effect it tips the rider forward increasing weight on their hands and arms, it can _*feel *_a bit like you are doing 'a plank' on your bike, although the reach is reduced it often results in less comfort; which the rider will describe in just the same way the OP has.

You will often see this very topic discussed as 'Saddle setback', 'Kops' (and the myth of Kops) or 'BMR (Body mass representation)'; there are quite a few useful online examples of how to set up your position, I have attached just one example that you may find useful. Note if one area of the 'fit' is wrong it can throw aspects of the set up out as well.


----------



## Caperider (21 Jan 2022)

Turned my Scott s50 speedster into a flat bar its is more comfortable to ride.and mounted giempene wheels.


----------

